# Alleyway coffee shop Carmarthen



## Marocchino (May 1, 2019)

Recommend the coffee with James at Alleyway ( in the lane between the Post Office and Llys Nini charity shop ) in Carmarthen. He comes across as a knowledgeable guy who is genuinely interested in coffee, his approach is a real change from the usual high street coffee chains and is an entirely different product. It looks like he has a La Marzocco coffee machine and an EK43 grinder and from the taste of his coffee he knows how to use them.


----------



## Clifford (Dec 7, 2017)

Alleyway is indeed an excellent little coffee shop - a quirky joint with its record player & vinyl collection, serving great coffee and decent food. It's slightly out of place in the west Wales market town of Carmarthen, which has more farmers than hipsters, but it's great to see coffee culture spreading even to my part of the world.


----------



## Marocchino (May 1, 2019)

Glad your experience @Clifford in Alleyway was a good one. Totally agree with your comments about coffee culture spreading to this part of the world. It makes a change from the usual high street chains.

Tom, seems to favour James Gourmet Coffee and always has a number of varieties on the go. I mention this by way of a correction from my original post as I referred to the owner incorrectly as James. His name is in fact Tom, I conflated it with that of his coffee supplier, so I'm glad to be able to put that straight -having just spotted my error ?


----------

